# Como abrir un transformador ?



## Lordnoak (Feb 28, 2006)

Hola, es mi primer mensaje, aunque hace tiempo que os leo. 
Mi problema no he sido capaz de hallarlo en el buscador, asi que os pregunto directamente mi duda.

Tengo el típico transformador 220v -> 18V DC, al que se le ha roto el cable justo justo en la boca del transformador. Tan solo con un punto de estaño volvería a funcionar correctamente, pero, me encuentro con un problema. No tengo ni idea de como abrirlo.

No tiene ningun tornillo, ni absolutamente nada sobre lo que introducir herramientas o aplicar presión. ¿Es posible abrirlo sin destrozar la carcasa? ¿Es recomendable? Me daria mucha rabia tener q usar uno nuevo por un cable suelto.

Gracias a todos


----------



## caliche (Feb 28, 2006)

Podrias destrozar la carcaza, pero corres el riesgo de dañar algunas espiras de la bobina. Pero si de todas formas quieres abrirlo, te aconsejo que postees algunas fotos, de esta forma te podriamos dar mas idea de como realizar esta labor.

Saludos.


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

asi es la foto seria de mucha ayuda pero tambien los transformadores traen una gomitas en su parte inferior en las 4 esquinas si sacas esas gomas aparecen los tornillos si no es asi este biene diseñado para ser desechable esto quiere decir q se abrira solo rompiendo la carcasa asi q si es asi lo mejor seria comprar uno nuevo ahora si te arriesgas a romper la carcaza ten cuidado de no dsañarlo eso si q lo tendras q poner en otra base q no sea conductora  suerte y la foto serria de mucha ayuda


----------



## Lordnoak (Mar 17, 2006)

Hola, lamento no haber actualizado el hilo, pero diversos motivos me lo han impedido.

El transformador no tenia absolutamente ninguna forma de abrirlo, ni tornillos, ni agujeros para hacer palanca, ni ningun otro modo, asi que finalmente, con mucha paciencia conseguí abrirlo con ayuda de la multiusos.

Una vez soldado el cable que estaba roto, volvi a encajar ambas tapas (las corté por la union de ambas) y funciona perfectamente. 

Gracias por vuestro interés

Salu2


----------



## antuanvidal (Jul 16, 2009)

mi problema es este tornillo de este transformador marca Phillips con que destornillador lo abro?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 16, 2009)

Corta el perímetro de la caja con una sierra de pelo, o un taladro muuuy fino.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 16, 2009)

O bien te compras un destornillador spanner (o solo la punta) 







O bien agarras un detornillador viejo, lo apretas en la morsa y con una sierra le haces la ranura.


----------

